# DCC Warm Up?



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I've noticed a rather interesting phenomenon with my DCC set up. When I fire up the layout each evening, the locomotives run slower when I start them and pick up a bit of speed on the same step setting once they run a bit. For me it is about 2 to 3 circuits around my 4 x 8.

Am I imagining this or do the locomotives perform better once the decoder warms up?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

If the room is cold, I would suspect the drive train lube is loosing up as it is used.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

It's not so much the DCC, but rather the mechanics of the engine itself. All mine do that as well in the colder winter months. 

I'm sure your car does the same thing when it's cold .... 

Mark.


----------

